# any experience with the .45-70 cal. HSM bear load?



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anybody out their used the HSM bear loads for black bear( .45-70 cal. 430 grain)? I originally planned on using Hornady Leverevolution ammo (same caliber 325 grain FTX) but found the HSM stuff to be pretty impressive. The only problem is I am being told that it is a hard cast bullet and most likely wont get much expansion(HSM). I have seen first hand how well the Hornady ammo performs on Whitetail, but don't have a clue what the bear loads are capable of. The only thing I know for sure about the bear loads is they kick the living crap out of me! Any input/advise would be appreciated. We leave for camp a week from today, I cant wait!


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

Not too sure about that round but I used a 45-70 and 300 grain Winchester hollow point To take a bear Actually two bears both headshots . 

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

I just took a bear with a 45/70 350 gr Barnes bullet hand loaded to about 1750 fps. Results: Bear deader than a door nail....as they say! 

m


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

I vote for the hard cast.


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I am still undecided but have put a lot of range time in with both rounds. Either way I will choose one here pretty quick and let everyone know how it went


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Ended up using the 325 grain Hornady leverevolution round. Excellent results! Took this sow with the help of a few good hounds and hounds mans. Thanks a lot guys! U know who you are









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

